# New guy



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

hey..

I went boarding for the 3rd time on Saturday. I finally got down linking turns and stopping and now want to get my own board really badly haha.:laugh: It was frustrating but taught myself how to snowboard by going 3 times, once every year. It just gets better and better now that I can maneuver around the mountain and not just tumble down  When I went Saturday with a few friends, We went to all the trails except for the black diamond. You don't know how much fun I had when I was going down the biggies haha. 

any suggestions for getting a board, binding, boots are welcome. I also need some pants and a jacket. I don't have much money and don't go very often. hopefully I'll be able to go more often next year when I go to college. I'm 18, 5'10" and about 150lbs. help me out? thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> hey..
> 
> I went boarding for the 3rd time on Saturday. I finally got down linking turns and stopping and now want to get my own board really badly haha.:laugh: It was frustrating but taught myself how to snowboard by going 3 times, once every year. It just gets better and better now that I can maneuver around the mountain and not just tumble down  When I went Saturday with a few friends, We went to all the trails except for the black diamond. You don't know how much fun I had when I was going down the biggies haha.
> 
> any suggestions for getting a board, binding, boots are welcome. I also need some pants and a jacket. I don't have much money and don't go very often. hopefully I'll be able to go more often next year when I go to college. I'm 18, 5'10" and about 150lbs. help me out? thanks!


well what kind of riding are you looking into and what is the price range to shoot for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm still learning so I'm looking for a board that is easy to ride. so a free ride board? I'm trying not to spend over 250 on a board since i still need to buy bindings and boots. I don't need anything too fancy cuz i'll go maybe 1-3 times a year since ski places are far from me. so maybe 400-500 for board, bindings, and boots? not sure if that's enough..


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> I'm still learning so I'm looking for a board that is easy to ride. so a free ride board? I'm trying not to spend over 250 on a board since i still need to buy bindings and boots. I don't need anything too fancy cuz i'll go maybe 1-3 times a year since ski places are far from me. so maybe 400-500 for board, bindings, and boots? not sure if that's enough..


well it's entirely up to you...we are just here to help


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

check EBAY or the House


----------

